# Monitorização Clima Global e Teleconexões 2014



## David sf (4 Jan 2014 às 13:03)

*Tópico de monitorização e discussão do clima global,  ciclos, padrões e teleconexões em 2014*


*Links úteis:*


*Clima Global*

 NOAA National Climatic Data Center (NCDC)
 NASA Goddard Institute for Space Studies (GISS)
 Remote Sensing Systems (RSS)
 University of Alabama in Huntsville (UAH)
 TCC World Climate

*NAO - Oscilação Atlântico Norte*
 NOAA Climate Prediction Center - NAO (North Atlantic Oscillation)
 North Atlantic Oscillation
 The Arctic Oscillation (AO) and the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO)
 North Atlantic Oscillation


*AO - Oscilação Ártico*
 Climate Prediction Center - Arctic Oscillation
 The Arctic Oscillation (AO) and the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO)
 Arctic Oscillation (AO) time series


*ENSO - El Nino-Oscilação Sul*
 NOOA Climate Prediction Center - El Niño / Southern Oscillation (ENSO)
 BOM Australia Seasonal Outlooks ENSO Wrap-Up


*AAO Oscilação Antártica*
 Antarctic Oscillation - Climate Prediction Center


*PNA Padrão Pacífico-América do Norte*
 Climate Prediction Center - Pacific/North American Pattern



*MJO Oscilação Madden Julian*
 Climate Prediction Center - Madden Julian Oscillation
 Wikipedia Madden–Julian oscillation


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2014 às 20:00)

> It was unusually cold in January in the eastern half of the U.S., but most other parts of the world experienced warmer-than-average temperatures.
> 
> According to NOAA, last month was the fourth-warmest on record for global temperatures.
> 
> ...



http://www.businessinsider.com/january-global-record-temps-2014-2


----------



## Orion (16 Abr 2014 às 15:33)




----------



## Aurélio (16 Abr 2014 às 20:17)

Orion disse:


> ScienceCasts: Unexpected Teleconnections in Noctilucent Clouds - YouTube



Alguém me pode traduzir por miúdos o que os bacanos estão querendo insinuar !


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2014 às 17:20)

A NOAA indica que o passado mês de Maio foi o mais quente de sempre:



> NOAA reports today that May was the globe’s warmest in 134 years of records, besting the previous high mark established in 2010.  Last week, NASA and the Japan Meteorological Agency – in independent analyses – also released data indicating it was our home planet’s toastiest May on record.
> 
> Record warm ocean waters helped the planet’s temperature soar to record high levels, NOAA says.  The average temperature of the ocean surface rose to 1.06F degrees above normal - matching the biggest difference from normal in any month dating back to 1880.
> 
> ...



http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...n-record-may-signal-warmest-year-in-pipeline/


----------



## Orion (23 Jun 2014 às 19:49)

Em português:



> *O mês de maio foi o mais quente no planeta desde que se começaram a registar temperaturas, em 1880, divulgou hoje a agência norte-americana responsável pelos oceanos e atmosfera. *
> 
> A temperatura média do planeta foi de 15,54 graus centígrados, 0,74 graus acima da média do século XX, de acordo com a agência National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA). O recorde anterior tinha sido estabelecido em 2010.
> 
> ...



http://www.dn.pt/inicio/portugal/in...987170&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jun 2014 às 14:39)

E o que está para trás de 1880 como será, além de todo o calor artificial medido pelas estações devido ao crescimento urbano de ano para ano essencialmente nos países em desenvolvimento como a China Índia e até a própria Indonésia. Ainda nem 100 anos de registos fiáveis temos, até mesmo muito dos actuais por vezes sabe Deus como serão medidos, é sempre bom comparar dados de uma época gelada como uma época quente (a actual). Pena é que deverá ter feito mais calor em 950 e 1300 que nos dias de hoje e não havia CO2 artificial causado por nos.

Enquanto as temperaturas globais não forem medidas por satélite 24h por dia 365 dias por ano com o desconto de todo o calor artificial gerado pelas grandes cidades nunca teremos dados 100% verdadeiros.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Jun 2014 às 20:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> E o que está para trás de 1880 como será, além de todo o calor artificial medido pelas estações devido ao crescimento urbano de ano para ano essencialmente nos países em desenvolvimento como a China Índia e até a própria Indonésia. Ainda nem 100 anos de registos fiáveis temos, até mesmo muito dos actuais por vezes sabe Deus como serão medidos, é sempre bom comparar dados de uma época gelada como uma época quente (a actual). Pena é que deverá ter feito mais calor em 950 e 1300 que nos dias de hoje e não havia CO2 artificial causado por nos.
> 
> Enquanto as temperaturas globais não forem medidas por satélite 24h por dia 365 dias por ano com o desconto de todo o calor artificial gerado pelas grandes cidades nunca teremos dados 100% verdadeiros.



Sim isso é verdade, pelo menos em grande parte, e todos sabemos como por exemplo ali entre 1930 e 1960 pelo menos isto esteve bem gelado tanto que até nevou em muitos sitios do Algarve até mais do que uma vez !


----------



## camrov8 (24 Jun 2014 às 22:11)

isso da temperatura e e co2 pode ser medido indirectamente, pode-se medir o co2 nos gelos polares e glaciares e também inferir temperaturas médias há mil e uma maneiras  como a dendrologia


----------



## Costa (2 Jul 2014 às 10:29)

Anomalia da temperatura em Junho


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2015 às 02:50)




----------

